# Looking for a job



## prwilli4 (May 2, 2011)

Looking for a inpatient or outpatinet job hear is Atlanta Ga.Will relocate if the job in any other parts of Ga or AL. I have been a CPC since 2006 just pass the CCS test in FEB 2011.I have been a travel coder since 2009. Traveling is ok with me.


----------



## jweatherford (Aug 7, 2011)

*Traveling coding position*

If you are expereinced in facility coding and understand billing principles, contact me @jtw916@bellsouth.net   i am looking for a traveling consultant


----------



## jweatherford (Aug 26, 2011)

prwilli4 said:


> Looking for a inpatient or outpatinet job hear is Atlanta Ga.Will relocate if the job in any other parts of Ga or AL. I have been a CPC since 2006 just pass the CCS test in FEB 2011.I have been a travel coder since 2009. Traveling is ok with me.


send resume to jtw916@bellsouth.net


----------

